# Black Ruff Racing 18s with Nittos - less than 10miles on them.



## purplenurple (Nov 17, 2007)

I have staggered Ruff Racing 278s for sale. Rears are 9.5inches wide and fronts are 8.5 inches wide. THe rear quarter panels will have to be cut, but the front fit fine. The front tires are 245s and the rears 265s.

























These will come with chrome lug nuts and the plastic hub rings. As you can see in the pictures, there is some damage on the rear tires from them hitting the fenders on my test around the block. This does effect anything, and is only noticable from up close.

Price is $1475 + shipping. I am 20 mins NE of Downtown Orlando if anyone wants to pick them up. If picking them up, I can cut you an even better deal!


----------



## IOUNIX (Nov 18, 2004)

Please explain... "fenders have to be cut"? I love the rims, but not sure if I want to "CUT" my fenders


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

still for sale???


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

= fail


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

You guys are prolly better trying to catch up with him on LS2GTO.com.
My .02.
AS for cutting/rolling rear fender lips.
It's about the only way to get bigger meats under the goat.
Mike


----------



## wutanga13x (Jan 22, 2008)

i'll give you 800bucks. their worth 740 on ebay lol.


----------

